# General overview/info on various Clausing models



## BillG (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm looking for a smallish-sized lathe, and have heard the name Clausing mentioned a lot on this forum.
I'd like to do some research on the years/models/features for their lathes. Is there a book or website that has all this info in one place?
What other models should I consider? 

I know absolutely nothing about lathes (only used one in college a few times), so I need to get up to speed on them. Maybe one of the Workshop Practice Series Books would be helpful?
In addition to the size of the lathe, the only other thing I can think of needing is cutting metric threads and working in metric sizes generally. Any hurdles with this on any of them (aside from having to convert from English to metric)?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Pacer (Nov 29, 2013)

For a 'medium' size (home shop) along with the Clausing keep an eye out for the 10-13" SBs (of course!) Sheldon had some really nice 10-13" models, and Logan and the Craftsman/Atlas - there are several more, but those pop into mind quickly (and possibly they are the more common)


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 29, 2013)

BillG said:


> I'm looking for a smallish-sized lathe, and have heard the name Clausing mentioned a lot on this forum.
> I'd like to do some research on the years/models/features for their lathes. Is there a book or website that has all this info in one place?
> What other models should I consider?
> 
> ...



Here is a link to some of their history, http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing/page6.html


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 30, 2013)

Bill.
Fortunately a lot of the imported machines have metric screws so the conversion is quite simple indeed.  There are a number of great manufacturers out there who can supply a variety of different size machines to fit your specific needs.  I am quite partial to the Precision Mathews machines for their quality of fit and finish as well as support from Matt the Owner.  You should also be aware that several of the machines are identical and are even made in the same factory and merely painted a different color.  Some would argue that various vendors have different levels of QC inspections and rate differently based on that.  I for one have never seen any empirical data to support those claims and only anecdotal data to loosely support various other claims of both good and poor quality.  Most of the smaller imported machines should be viewed as an assembled kit that require some disassembly and cleaning as well as carefull reassembly and adjustment to realize the best possible performance.  Clausing is also still currently in business in one form or another and you will have to consider a used machine from them, as I am unfamiliar with where to get a new one currently.  One major consideration to account for is the cost of freight to get a selected machine to your location and the current availability of used machines in your area.  Some areas have very few machines available and the prices have been known to be equal or more than a new import.  Other places have a plethora of machines available and they sell for barely more than the price of scrap metal.  I would look closely at any machine that you are considering for excess wear in the ways near the headstock as well as damage from chucks being dropped on the ways and other abuse.  Listen to the machines run, they should operate quietly and smoothly.  Some rattling of gears is considered normal, but excess noise means a possible issue with the bearings or gears.  If you are mechanically inclined and up for the task a fixer upper could be had pretty inexpensively.  If you are looking for a more turn key operation then you should carefully inspect each candidate and reject all but the most sound and well maintained units.  The workshop practice series of books is a great treatise on various machines and how to perform various advanced tasks too.  I have many of them and would love to eventually have the entire collection.  Do you have a specific idea of what you wish to do once you have obtained a machine or two?  Some fellows make clocks and others do gunsmithing while even more of the others tinker with other pursuits.  Your original desire for a machine should match a specific goal or aspect of the hobby in order to really recommend any specific machines for you at this point. Once you have identified the goals you have in the hobby, we can help you select a suitable machine that will suit any specific needs as well as provide a robust and capable addition to your workbench.  We are glad you chose to join our little group and hope that you find the answers to any question you may ever have right here.  Do not hesitate to ask any question anytime because that is what we are here for.  We believe that all members have a different set of skills and hope that they would bring them to the table and share their experise with the others in the group in exchange for them offering their expertise in their particular skill too.  We also do not allow the flaming and abuse of newcomers that so often happens on some of the other sites.  Learning a new skill is hard enough without the ridicule and sniper that abounds elsewhere, so we just do not allow that here.  Hope to see you often and that you enjoy your visits to the site every time you come to visit.

Bob


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 30, 2013)

"Well Said"!! The only other thought I had was to start doing searches on sites like Cr-list or _bay and begin to get an idea of what's around you and what's generally available including some relative prices. I am a relative newby on this site and don't have years of experience like a lot of folks but, the folks here are friendly and respectful! So don't hesitate with the questions because that's how we all learn! Including me! :drink2:


----------



## BillG (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks guys for the information. I will begin reading as much as I can to get a better understanding of what I truly need and get a feel for what's out there.
Once I have a little more knowledge, I'm sure I'll be back here asking some more questions.


----------

